
CNN's Sanchez out after saying Jews are not oppressed minority - georgecmu
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/US/10/01/cnn.sanchez/index.html?iref=allsearch
======
boards2x
"out after saying Jews are not oppressed minority" or maybe, if you actually
listen to the interview, because of accusing Stewart of being a bigot and
basically pulling the "Elders of Zion"/(or a "Mel Gibson" if it sounds more
familiar to you) shtick? I think it used to be called anti semitism.

------
cicciolini
Your headline suggests causation. Sanchez has had bad ratings and been
infamous for gaffes for some time. This incident could have played differently
were he a hit. (CNN is where Lou Dobbs perfected his anti-Mexican shtick.)

------
wglb
Not HN material. Vote accordingly.

